# Wasp



## Soviet_photographer (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi! This is my first post on forum. I live in Russia, Moscow region.  I've got some problems with my English :er:, but I made up my mind to study it properly, and I hope I'll cope with it soon. I take pictures from my Sony NEX-5 with USSR made lens: Helios-44M-4 (58mm, f2.0), Jupiter-37A(135mm, f3.5), Jupiter-9(85mm, f2.0). I made this photo on Jupiter-9 (85mm / f2.0) lens.





_EXIF: ISO800, 1/320 s, Jupiter-9(85 mm), f/11.0, macro ring 28 mm._


----------



## Edsport (Aug 7, 2011)

It's a hoverfly. Nice shot...


----------

